# Any Ice Reports For Muskito?



## sawgi2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Has Anyone Heard Reports On Ice/fishing On Skeeter ?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, yesterday there were people fishing the lake. Not sure where the guys were but the fish are still not cooperating-the guy I talked to said they only got 2 cigars in several hours of fishing.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My buddy went today at the north end and the ice was "giving" as it was put to me. Over the whole lake, they saw one person out and he said the ice was bad in spots, and they found it to be worse than that. Thay said it was quite unsafe!!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was on skeeter sat the 16th the ice was 3 to 4" near the dam tons of pan fish tons of nibblers thats about it.as i went out towards the middle its seemed like the ice was getting thiner. any word on pymatuming?


----------



## k_redball (Jul 11, 2007)

i went passed pymatuning yesturday didnt check the ice but i didnt see anybody fishing it either


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

was wondering if the ice was still at skeeter after the warmup. probably not safe now but was gonna head out on saturday after this next cold spree.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if anyone does go by there, please post what you see. i hope to maybe get out there at least once this year. my free time runs out Monday.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone been around the lake. wondering if there was any ice left.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

theres 4" of ice from what i saw on the south end of the lake. fished it thursday from about 12pm till 7pm. no eyes.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the info. ill be giving it a whirl sat mourning and hopefully stick it out all day. any info if the crappie started hitting yet? had real good luck with the crappie, perch, and walleye last year by rumble strip road.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

by any chace is there anyone fishing the north end still or is it not safe?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope too be out there sat morning till dark. South end.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

rumble strip road?  i know what you mean. i was there yesterday. just lots of small perch. although i did have two huge fish on that both got off. boy was i mad. but they kinda felt like big cats. talked to a few guys and they caught the same as me. winds out of the north always equals bad fishing in my experience on that lake. i didnt see any crappie marks. about 5" of ice. id guess that the north end is fine too.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fished today till dark off the southend. Got 6 small perch and 5 cigars. Eyes didnt bite till dusk and perch all day. All off a Cicada in 15fow. Seen a couple other guys hit a couple but mostly small.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

dont go to pymatuning went there all day. few bites no hitterz got skunkd.me and my buddy went out we where the only ones on the lake as far as we could see.:B :S


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

was at skeeter by rumble strip road on sat all day. ended up with a dozen ten inch perch, had to weed throw small ones, and two keeper walleye. one was 19in. caught a few more in the 7-9 in range. all in all it was a decent day. hope to get out there once more this week weather permitting.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Way it looks Ill be out in the AM. Anyone want to hook up?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was told that you needed a board to get on the ice at skeeter, is that true?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

As long as the snow lays on the ground ya dont. They were crunchy though. Drilled alot of holes just of the channel and some ice was 3in of dark then some 4in of all white. Did find 6 of clear too! If you walk out of the channel drill a hole first. In the pits we tied off with rope. Alot of funny ice off Walnut run. Looked like open water.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

today at north end at skeeto about 50 people fished,ice seems to be safe,there is presure ridge from the buyes tords pike bay that is the place where were few bords,fishing was slow 2 cigars 1 keeper in 7 feet woter


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

was at the south end by the dam. me and my son we both caught about 10 fishsticks a peice i didnt like it but my son was having a blast for his first ice trip. the ice is about 3 to 4'' getting a lil wet down there.


----------

